# Lithium Polymer Batteries now even less expensive



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
Pure Hobby pricing has been lowered on all Poly-Quest Lithium Polymer Batteries. You can visit us at www.purehobby.com or contact us at [email protected]. Thanks again and let us know if you have any questions.

Robert


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

I think Jamie is going to ask PolyQuest too, but maybe you guys could also find out if PolyQuest maybe going to make a 8800 mah pack that is a 2S2P (4400 mahs 3.75 volts per cell)??? These would fit in the battery trays of the T-4 and the XXX-MF2 trucks with any mods to them.

I have hooked 2 Polyquest 4400 mah 2S packs together and due to the padding in the ends of the packs there is a small gap between them that could be taken out if it was factory made as one big 8800 2S2P pack.


----------



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

Craps,
Yes Jamie and I both are trying to make this happen, and we will continue to try and make it happen. If we end up with enough posts on it maybe they will hear us I will keep forwarding them on to factory. 

How did you set the packs up in the T4? I am working on setting one up too but the packs do not fit flush. Motor and ESC supplied by Star Luck and well I have the batteries

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

2 PolyQuest 4400s taped with electrical tape a couple of rounds on each end with the wires on opposite sides from each other and soldered to one deans plug. I also electrical taped wrapped the 2 positive and the 2 negative wires together for little ways too. I charge the battery on my Astro Flight 109 at the max amp setting of 8.45 amps. No quite 1C rating, but real close.

When you tape them together, you will notice a small gap between them. If PQ could make this as 1 big battery pack taking out that gap would allow for easier fitting in the battery trays and be real close to the thickness of a 6 cell nickel pack.

On the T-4 you will need longer battery bar screws and the XXX-Ts will need a custom made battery bar made from a brass bar like the airplane guys use. You can get this brass bar at most local hobby shops that is the same width as the XXXs battery bar that you can bend and shape over the battery with a pin hole drilled in it. Also add some padding to the bar with some stick on pads. Would not want any metal contacts to wear into the battery.

Good Luck!


----------



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Craps,
Hope to have mine all set up this weekend.
Robert


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Also what is neat about the PolyQuest 4400 batteries is that you don't need any pads in the T-4 battery tray because it fills up the entire tray and has padding made into both ends of the pack.


----------

